# Super 8 Material von Roland Emmerich



## @lex (8. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ycX65nMw2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hab gerade in youtube dieses video gefunden das angeblich  Filmmaterial aus Roland Emmerichs Kindheit zeigt. Echt krass!! Guckts  euch mal an.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Netter Fake


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

Sign.


----------



## Rinkadink (9. Juli 2011)

wäre der herr emmerich damals biologe oder so ein quatsch geworden, hätte er uns mit seinen ausnahmslos beschissenen, patriotischen müllfilmen verschont


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2011)

Ein Film ist ein Film, und muss nicht jedem gefallen.

OK vom Ansatz ist das Retro ja gelungen, aber ist irgendwie kitschig


----------



## mf_Jade (9. Juli 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> wäre der herr emmerich damals biologe oder so ein quatsch geworden, hätte er uns mit seinen ausnahmslos beschissenen, patriotischen müllfilmen verschont


 
Also ich persönlich finde das Herr Emmerich ein wesentlich besserer Regisseur ist, als du ein Musiker bist. Seine Filme sehe ich gern, deine Musik ist ziemlich unschön.


----------



## Rinkadink (10. Juli 2011)

Toll. Nur dass der Vergleich irgendwie nicht ganz so gut ist. Aber wer sein Hirn im Kino ausschalten kann und diese dämlichen Dialoge ignoriert wird mit guten Effekten gefüttert. Und das jeder seiner Filme mir irgendwie so vorkommt, als wäre es ein Rekrutierungsvideo für die US Army. Also ich hatte bei 2012 echt schmerzen, weil der Film so schlecht ist. Aber was hat das mit meiner Musik zu tun? Ich verstehe den persönlichen Angriff jetzt gerade nicht...


----------



## mf_Jade (10. Juli 2011)

War nur ein Vergleich, zudem verwechselst du glaub ich Michael Bay mit Roland Emmerich. Wenn ich mein Hirn benutzen will geh ich auf Arbeit oder mache Sudoku, wenn ich unterhalten werden will geh ich ins Kino. Und Herr Emmerich hat mich bisher vortrefflich unterhalten. 2012 fand ich ebenso nicht so prall aber das lag bei mir eher am Thema und der Besetzung als am Regiseur. Und darüber hinaus bezweifle ich das man Schmerzen empfindet während man einen Film anschaut...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juli 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:
			
		

> War nur ein Vergleich, zudem verwechselst du glaub ich Michael Bay mit Roland Emmerich. Wenn ich mein Hirn benutzen will geh ich auf Arbeit oder mache Sudoku, wenn ich unterhalten werden will geh ich ins Kino. Und Herr Emmerich hat mich bisher vortrefflich unterhalten. 2012 fand ich ebenso nicht so prall aber das lag bei mir eher am Thema und der Besetzung als am Regiseur. Und darüber hinaus bezweifle ich das man Schmerzen empfindet während man einen Film anschaut...



Wenn man sich Transformers antut und sich die vollkommen hirnfreien Dialoge anhören muss...doch da empfindet man Schmerzen.


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn man sich Transformers antut und sich die vollkommen hirnfreien Dialoge anhören muss...doch da empfindet man Schmerzen.


 

sign


----------

